# Mandatory Vaccination



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slowly but surely a mandatory vaccination will be put into place for all of us. The mandate will rear its ugly face in the education system, transportation between states, international travel are some blatant examples we will see soon. The vaccination will be ushered in as your and my own savior from the scourge of Covid-19. It will be a test to observe how compliant the masses are. 

Will you be compliant?

Will you really have a choice?

How free are you really?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Slowly but surely a mandatory vaccination will be put into place for all of us. The mandate will rear its ugly face in the education system, transportation between states, international travel are some blatant examples we will see soon. The vaccination will be ushered in as your and my own savior from the scourge of Covid-19. It will be a test to observe how compliant the masses are.
> 
> Will you be compliant?
> 
> ...


Hey Ragnarok! Grand to see you again, and that you survived the madness on the insane side of the state!

_Will you be compliant?_ - Nope

_Will you really have a choice?_ Yep

_How free are you really?_ Free enough to make my own choices and accept the responsibility and outcomes of those choices. 

How about you? You gonna get vaxxed?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just tell the doc to come down my driveway with his needle . . . 

Yeah . . . do it . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey Ragnarok! Grand to see you again, and that you survived the madness on the insane side of the state!
> 
> _Will you be compliant?_ - Nope
> 
> ...


Yup not gonna do it. It will become my last stand, my Alamo.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman chuckles... at the thought of ANY entity mandating him to take a shot involuntary and mandated by the government. I'll leave you to paint your own picture of the event trying to unfold.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If they come down my driveway with needles and prep pads, they'll be stepping over the bodies of those who tried to come take my guns.

Or vice-versa.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m expecting the post commander to order all contractors to take the shot. 
I’m expecting the union to take a stand.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm expecting the post commander to order all contractors to take the shot.
> I'm expecting the union to take a stand.


So... will you or wont you take the vax?
Or are you letting others decide that for you, either way?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Hey Ragnarok! Grand to see you again, and that you survived the madness on the insane side of the state!
> 
> _Will you be compliant?_ - Nope
> 
> ...


I might not have the luxury of refusing. Like Denton I see my employer being pressured by the state government into making all drivers, and representatives get one. Since I deliver, and handle food products it may soon be a requirement just like the masks are. I have the option to refuse, but then I will be unemployed.

I wonder what kind of market there will be for doctored vaccination records?

Great to see you are doing well too!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> So... will you or wont you take the vax?
> Or are you letting others decide that for you, either way?


Others? I'm part of the union. Don't you think I'm going to stir up discontent?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I might not have the luxury of refusing. Like Denton I see my employer being pressured by the state government into making all drivers, and representatives get one. Since I deliver, and handle food products it may soon be a requirement just like the masks are. I have the option to refuse, but then I will be unemployed.
> 
> I wonder what kind of market there will be for doctored vaccination records?


I imagine a pretty good one... but most 'proof of vax' will probably have to be on a registered app on your phone...right next to the tracking software.

A friend was going to fly to Hawaii this weekend - but to be allowed into the state she had to send digital proof of a neg C19 test to the Hawaii State Health Dept.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I imagine a pretty good one... but most 'proof of vax' will probably have to be on a registered app on your phone...right next to the tracking software.
> 
> A friend was going to fly to Hawaii this weekend - but to be allowed into the state she had to send digital proof of a neg C19 test to the Hawaii State Health Dept.


'Proof of vax" will be the RFID they inject along with the vax.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Others? I'm part of the union. Don't you think I'm going to stir up discontent?


Of course you are. 
But in the end, are you giving up your right to choose?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I imagine a pretty good one... but most 'proof of vax' will probably have to be on a registered app on your phone...right next to the tracking software.
> 
> A friend was going to fly to Hawaii this weekend - but to be allowed into the state she had to send digital proof of a neg C19 test to the Hawaii State Health Dept.


Those pesky trackers need a diversion. I wonder what kind of mind altering drugs they intend to include in their vaccines. It could be fun to become a state vegetable.

Hawaii is a mess, but Washington isn't far behind. If you fly into Washington from out of state I think you have to quarantine for 2 weeks.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'Proof of vax" will be the RFID they inject along with the vax.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Of course you are.
> But in the end, are you giving up your right to choose?


Thing about an Army post. It's properly seated federal territory. Your rights are the whim of the government. 
I'll take the shot to provide for my wife. I'm ten years from retirement, and that's important for my wife, too. 
In other words, I'm willing to die for my wife.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Well currently my employer requires I wear the mask to work there,

When the vax is available, I'm sure they will require it also, at which point I will become unemployed. No job is worth "The Mark".

Eventually everyone will be choosing between "The Vax" and being employed as well as buying and selling. The "Great Reset" is running in parallel to the COVID for a reason.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Thing about an Army post. It's properly seated federal territory. Your rights are the whim of the government.
> I'll take the shot to provide for my wife. I'm ten years from retirement, and that's important for my wife, too.
> In other words, I'm willing to die for my wife.


Some battles are more important than others, and you have made your choice. 

fwiw - I dont think the vax will kill you anymore than c19 would; my choice is because I want to keep my options open. There may come a day when I join the fray - and my and others _(maybe 3% of us)_ locations needs to not pop up as a little cluster of signals.... Might get tagged eventually, but no reason to invite it in, imo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Some battles are more important than others, and you have made your choice.
> 
> fwiw - I dont think the vax will kill you anymore than c19 would; my choice is because I want to keep my options open. There may come a day when I join the fray - and my and others _(maybe 3% of us)_ locations needs to not pop up as a little cluster of signals.... Might get tagged eventually, but no reason to invite it in, imo.


I imagine they'd have to be right on top of someone to pick up the RFID.

I'm concerned whatever modifications it will do to the body.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m retired. Wife owns her own business. 

#resist
#iwillnotcomply

The government will force people to comply by threatening their jobs or limiting travel and basically taking away your rights unless you vaccinate 

It’s tough and understandable as we have to make a living but as some point there needs to be a stand. 

Doubt it will happen.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I imagine they'd have to be right on top of someone to pick up the RFID.
> 
> I'm concerned whatever modifications it will do to the body.


Seeing how the vaxxes are RNA based (for the first time, ever) I would be too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-11-29-cyber-warfare-weapons-propaganda-covid-19-vaccines.html#

Some points to ponder.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

They don’t need cyber warfare.. they have the media, the governors, the employers and the sheeple....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> They don't need cyber warfare.. they have the media, the governors, the employers and the sheeple....


It's part of the media and social media. Just more against us.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Seeing how the vaxxes are RNA based (for the first time, ever) I would be too.


Well hello, MountainGirl! :vs_wave:


----------



## czmead (Nov 23, 2020)

Ragnarök said:


> Slowly but surely a mandatory vaccination will be put into place for all of us. The mandate will rear its ugly face in the education system, transportation between states, international travel are some blatant examples we will see soon. The vaccination will be ushered in as your and my own savior from the scourge of Covid-19. It will be a test to observe how compliant the masses are.
> 
> Will you be compliant?
> 
> ...


Seeing how many vaccines, including the covid one, are made using cells from aborted babies, I'm going to pass. Vaccines are vile and sick. They're basically cannibalism.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Already had covid 19, wasn't that big of a deal. So why do I need a vaccine, now?? It's to late.

Bring your guns and ammo along when you get your vaccine shot. You can turn them in at the same time just before you get on the train.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Well hello, MountainGirl! :vs_wave:


Hi Annie! :vs_smile:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Already had covid 19, wasn't that big of a deal. So why do I need a vaccine, now?? It's to late.
> 
> Bring your guns and ammo along when you get your vaccine shot. You can turn them in at the same time just before you get on the train.


Hey Chipper :vs_cool:
Glad yer OK!
I wonder what would happen if when they showed up to jab you you showed them proof that you already had it and have the antibodies, lol. If they tried to make you take the unneeded vax anyway that would sure be proof of their shenanigans.
Hmmm...that gives me an idea. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There’s been a whole lot of ultra far right conspiracies posted on prepper forums lately and many of them are easily determined to be bull shit if you think about it critically for a second.
This RFDI chip in the vaccine theory may have some merit but I seriously doubt it. Every inoculation I ever received, the tech drew the vaccine from a vial containing multiple doses. If the boogie man is going to chip the population, each dose (chip) has to be identified and linked to the specific individual receiving the shot. So you will be required to provide a passport or fancy new “real ID “ drivers license. Each dose will have to be individually packaged and IDed with a bar code so that the government can link each chip to a specific person. It would seem to me that some attempt would be made to collect DNA and link this to the profile. No more drawing multiple doses from one glass vial. If these conditions are not met, then nobody is being chipped. So when this vaccine first rolls out in a few days we will get clear indications if this is a hoax or not. I’m betting it’s just more conspiracy theory horse shit click bait and there’s been plenty of that around here lately.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Let's not forget that "chipping" the population is not the only agenda regarding population control. That 8 billion number needs to be reduced to 3 or 4 billion to rule the "class of equality".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will decided base on what I see and information from sources I trust. Age group I have grown up in have been well served by vaccination. Spared many of the serious problems others faced and suffered from. Not everything is a government plot.
Anthrax vac was one that had many worried. When Senior medical officer got his first round at the same time we did I was ok with it. Ended up having the series twice. I am still here.
In our case we have a mother in law 90 years old and we must protect her best we can. There is also Payton we are always concerned about other health issue that may make her life harder or put her at risk. If it is just me. Give me the dam shots.
I will be a test subject prove it works or don't. Someone has to do it. At my age what do I have to lose. No shot is going to allow the left to take over my mind. Sad that we have come to a point we can not trust anyone. But that is what our education system has done. Doctors, science educators all agenda driven in everything they do. Maybe it is time to burn it all down.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

K7JLJ said:


> Well currently my employer requires I wear the mask to work there,
> 
> When the vax is available, I'm sure they will require it also, at which point I will become unemployed. No job is worth "The Mark".
> 
> Eventually everyone will be choosing between "The Vax" and being employed as well as buying and selling. The "Great Reset" is running in parallel to the COVID for a reason.


This is my situation as well. I will not comply. If my employer eventually requires it, then I will have to change jobs at that point. I will not be a slave. I will not comply.
War is Peace
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I imagine they'd have to be right on top of someone to pick up the RFID.
> 
> I'm concerned whatever modifications it will do to the body.


How concerned? Not enough to refuse it and find another job?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> There's been a whole lot of ultra far right conspiracies posted on prepper forums lately and many of them are easily determined to be bull shit if you think about it critically for a second.
> This RFDI chip in the vaccine theory may have some merit but I seriously doubt it. Every inoculation I ever received, the tech drew the vaccine from a vial containing multiple doses. If the boogie man is going to chip the population, each dose (chip) has to be identified and linked to the specific individual receiving the shot. So you will be required to provide a passport or fancy new "real ID " drivers license. Each dose will have to be individually packaged and IDed with a bar code so that the government can link each chip to a specific person. It would seem to me that some attempt would be made to collect DNA and link this to the profile. No more drawing multiple doses from one glass vial. If these conditions are not met, then nobody is being chipped. So when this vaccine first rolls out in a few days we will get clear indications if this is a hoax or not. I'm betting it's just more conspiracy theory horse shit click bait and there's been plenty of that around here lately.


Some questions:
1. In your vast vaccination experience, did the medical professional always use the same syringe/needle for each person?
2.Do you think science can advance or has it been frozen at 1980s levels? 
3.Do you think the government and the media have been been forthright in reporting to you accurate and updated information about scientific advances? Because they have always been good about that, right?
3. Do you seriously believe that if the government wants your DNA that that have not already had many many chances to collect it? 
4. Didn't your state just commit one of the biggest frauds in election history using technology?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I will decided base on what I see and information from sources I trust. Age group I have grown up in have been well served by vaccination. Spared many of the serious problems others faced and suffered from. Not everything is a government plot.
> Anthrax vac was one that had many worried. When Senior medical officer got his first round at the same time we did I was ok with it. Ended up having the series twice. I am still here.
> In our case we have a mother in law 90 years old and we must protect her best we can. There is also Payton we are always concerned about other health issue that may make her life harder or put her at risk. If it is just me. Give me the dam shots.
> I will be a test subject prove it works or don't. Someone has to do it. At my age what do I have to lose. No shot is going to allow the left to take over my mind. Sad that we have come to a point we can not trust anyone. But that is what our education system has done. Doctors, science educators all agenda driven in everything they do. Maybe it is time to burn it all down.


There has been a lot of evil done in the name of "it's for the good of the children". As for burning it all down, well, be sure to get your vax first. Can't have you getting Covid (again....). Scratch that, it has been empirically proven that rioting and burning shit down protects you from the Kungflu. Hell, maybe we need to load our nursing home seniors up in buses and furnish them with matches.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Some questions:
> 1. In your vast vaccination experience, did the medical professional always use the same syringe/needle for each person?
> 2.Do you think science can advance or has it been frozen at 1980s levels?
> 3.Do you think the government and the media have been been forthright in reporting to you accurate and updated information about scientific advances? Because they have always been good about that, right?
> ...


I will try to address your questions.
1. Vast vaccination experience: i still have and maintain my original shot record I received at 18 years old. It is old, tattered, worn, has many additional pages stapled in, and has completely circumnavigated the world 4 times. So yes, I have a lot of vaccination experience. Probably more than you.
2 and 3. Not sure what that has to do with this topic.
4. The government has had many chances to collect my DNA. But there are lots of people without any connections to the military or any organization that would have any chance to collect this data. If big brother is going to track the entire country they are probably going to want that data too.
5. Yep. PA just cheated their ass off. And what does that have to do with this conversation?

If you believe that the g-men are going to chip and track you, thats your choice. I think some in power would love to do that. But I think that trying it at this time is a little far fetched. That's my opinion, yours is obviously different. That's fine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> There has been a lot of evil done in the name of "it's for the good of the children". As for burning it all down, well, be sure to get your vax first. Can't have you getting Covid (again....). Scratch that, it has been empirically proven that rioting and burning shit down protects you from the Kungflu. Hell, maybe we need to load our nursing home seniors up in buses and furnish them with matches.


 I have a friend that I have known a long time. His mom was convinced the polio vaccine was evil. Well he was infected and has drug a foot all his life. So many others like this with other serious diseases. The US army sent me places for years full of every disease known.
They pumped me up with vaccines and if there was no current recorded in hand of the shots they gave them to me again. I have lived a long and very healthy life. So long I needed a second Smallpox vac. Free of major disease in my life. My children had all their shots and the same results.
For over 20 years now you deploy US military takes DNA and blood samples before you leave. many reasons for it. We use to joke the DNA was so when a congressman kid need a transplant Private Jones just disappears.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> How concerned? Not enough to refuse it and find another job?


I already explained it.

I'm a decade from retirement. I make good money and am working to secure a pension. Considering your social security checks are figured by how much you paid into the system, I'm not going to go back to the starting salary, assuming anyone would hire me at my age and physical condition. I wouldn't hire me.

Now, let's assume I have to take the vax. If I make it to 67 without complications killing me or making me unemployable, Wifey benefits from what I stated above. If I die from it before then, Wifey gets five years of my pay plus some really good life insurance policies. Either way, I've done the best that I can.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

czmead said:


> Seeing how many vaccines, including the covid one, are made using cells from aborted babies, I'm going to pass. Vaccines are vile and sick. They're basically cannibalism.
> 
> Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


It's Baal worship.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Talk of paying people to get vaccinated. Stimulus check of $1500 for your shot... This idea seems like a brilliant scheme. Many against the vaccine will bite imo.

Sorry Aquahull, I didn’t mean to repeat your post from another thread.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

K7JLJ said:


> Well currently my employer requires I wear the mask to work there,
> 
> When the vax is available, I'm sure they will require it also, at which point I will become unemployed. No job is worth "The Mark".
> 
> Eventually everyone will be choosing between "T


This may become a test drive for the Mark, but it isn't that. When that Mark does appear, it will be as subtle as a brick to the head. You either take it or die.

It won't just be about your job, it will be about life and death.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> This may become a test drive for the Mark, but it isn't that. When that Mark does appear, it will be as subtle as a brick to the head. You either take it or die.
> 
> It won't just be about your job, it will be about life and death.


That's what I'm thinking. You must choose to accept it. And I don't think the mark appears before the beast does. Choose to worship him or die.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*For The First Time, A US State Will Require Disclosure Of PCR 'Cycle Threshold' Data In COVID Tests*

By Tyler Durden. Article

"All of which is background for an intriguing decision made by Florida's Department of Health (and signed off on by Florida's Republican Governor Ron deSantis).
For the first time in the history of the pandemic, a state will require that all labs in the state report the critical "cycle threshold" level of every COVID-19 test they perform." [*Bullshit Ratio]*

So, why is Florida doing this? There appears to be three options:

1) Pro-Trump - Florida is attempting to pre-empt the Biden Team's plan to slash the Ct used by labs for COVID "case" which will eliminate the false positives and show "cases" plunge "thanks to Biden's mask/lockdown/vaccine-confidence" rules.

2) Pro-Biden - Florida is beginning the 'fake rescue' plan outlined here (and above)

3) Pro-Science - Florida is the first state to actually pay attention to the real 'science' of PCR tests.

We hope, for the sake of Americans' livelihoods it is Option 3 and the 'casedemic' will collapse on itself and allow we, the people to go back to some sense of normality.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > This may become a test drive for the Mark, but it isn't that. When that Mark does appear, it will be as subtle as a brick to the head. You either take it or die.
> ...


A lot of people get wrapped up in side shows, looking for certain clues.

And the clue will be when they demand that you take a mark, that is irrevocable. And refusing it, will be a death sentence.

There will probably be a renouncing of Christ too, it will be very public.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Yep. Will get it. Will need my full strength to combat the CPC invasion. Not worried about The Mark. The real mark are the tracking apps people are carrying about in their cell phones. Blows my mind how much info people give up for the convenience of a cell. 

Godspeed


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Yep. Will get it. Will need my full strength to combat the CPC invasion. Not worried about The Mark. The real mark are the tracking apps people are carrying about in their cell phones. Blows my mind how much info people give up for the convenience of a cell.
> 
> Godspeed


The vaccination is part of the CPC invasion.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

KUSA said:


> The vaccination is part of the CPC invasion.


Then I'll get 2 doses to make me extra mad at them.

Godspeed and a happy apocalypse to you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> *For The First Time, A US State Will Require Disclosure Of PCR 'Cycle Threshold' Data In COVID Tests*
> 
> By Tyler Durden. Article
> 
> ...


Florida did this because it was discovered that so many tests were reported positive even if they were negative.
Unlike any other state, Florida wanted to stop the bull crap and get HONEST results.

You live in this state, you should know that just as well as I do.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

czmead said:


> Seeing how many vaccines, including the covid one, are made using cells from aborted babies, I'm going to pass. Vaccines are vile and sick. They're basically cannibalism.
> 
> Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


The ones with DNA from fetuses are disgusting, granted. For sure.

And I've decided that the covid boogie monster will have to come and get me before I take that covid vaccine. I just think its too rushed and they're playing on people's fear too much for me to trust it.


----------

